# Kois für 7,50 €



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hi. 

Was haltet ihr von Kois (ca. 10 cm) für 7,50 €? 
Ist das zu billig für einen Koi?

Kois sind ja im allgemeinen etwas teurer als andere Fische aber 7,50 € scheint mir ein bisschen sehr billig zu sein.

Was meint ihr?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Kann etwas zu billig sein?

Ware ist immer so teuer, wieviel der Markt hergibt.
Und Kois gibts es afaik von bis.
Genau wie bei Autos, Schmuck, Tee, __ Wein (kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit der Liste 

[Was man natürlich immer beachten muss: kann zu diesem Preis ein Fsich 'artgerecht' großgezogen werden und möchte ich das bei meiner Kaufentscheidung mit berücksichtigen]
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

die Frage sollte eher lauten: "was haltet ihr von Koi mit 10cm"

Egal wie billig, die Größe ist meiner Meinung nach für einen Kauf nicht geeignet. Du weisst a) nicht wie sich der Fisch entwickelt und b) ob er bei Dir überhaupt überleben kann

so junge Fische sind ein Glücksspiel in vielerlei Hinsicht, denke ich 
und dieses Glücksspiel wird dann zum russischen Roulette, wenn es noch dazu um einen Baumarkt-Koi gehen sollte...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,,

letztes Jahr habe ich 3 junge 10 cm grosse Baumarkt-Kois gekauft, die sich in meinem Teich recht wohl fühlten bis, ja bis ich 2 Monate später 2 20 cm Japan-Kois bei einem Koi-Spezialisten in Belgien kaufte.
Dieser "Spezialist" bestätigte mir, ich könne die Fische sofort in den Teich tun, die Quarantäne hätten sie schon hinter sich. 1 Monat später waren 4 meiner 5 Kois tot, meine 2 teuren "Japan-Kois" und 2 meiner Baumarkt-Kois. Beide Japan-Kois hatten die Flossenfäule und steckten 2 meiner Baumarkt-Kois an. Einer meiner Baumarkt-Kois kam durch und ist jetzt der __ Star im Teich.
Mein Bedarf an sogenannten seriösen Koihändler ist für die nächste Zeit bei mir gedeckt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Das tut mir leid zu hören!
Aber, die Seriösität hört dort auf, wo er dir rät die Quarantäne auszulassen!!!

aber, was würdest Du als Alternative empfehlen?
Nur noch zum Hornbach oder Dehner einkaufen gehen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

hallo Rolando
Das hört sich ja nicht gut an.Wir haben letztes Jahr auch mit kleinen 7- 8 cm Koi angefangen,den geht es sehr gut und sind nun auch schon an die 20 cm  ,mit dem nachträglichen Kaufen bzw Einsetzen neuer Fische ist es immer ein Risiko.Würde den Händler schon mal darauf ansprechen.
gruss marcus
und lass den kleinen nicht allein,der fühlt sich einsam.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

@Doogie,

Dehner ist ja nun ein Gartenzenter mit Aquaristikabteilung und kein Baumarkt, ich wurde da gut beraten und habe die 3 kleinen auch da gekauft. Ich wollte nur eben ausdrücken, bevor ich nochmal einen teuren Koi kaufe, gehe ich vorher bei Dehner vorbei und sehe mir die kleinen "billigen" an. Ich kaufe keinen Fisch nur weil er teuer ist, ein Fisch muss mir gefallen um ihn zu kaufen. Es kommt hie und da so rüber als ob billige Fische nichts wert sind und nur teure Fische das Prädikat "wertvoll" erhalten. 

@marcus

Roland ist mein Name  der mit "o" kommt aus der Schweiz!  

Mein "kleiner" hat jetzt 30 cm und fühlt sich sehr wohl unter meinen grossen Goldies(gehören ja auch zur Karpfenfamilie)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

hi Roland!

keine Sorge, ich hab nichts gegen Dehner Koi, hab selbst mit 2 davon angefangen, die immer noch wunderschön und topfit sind 

nur war ich letztens wiedermal dort... erschreckend, wirklich...das wasser hat gestunken und die Fische sahen aus als hätten sie in chlor gebadet... komplett blass :-(

aber, wie man sieht gibt es überall schwarze schafe...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

@ Roland
weisss auch nicht wie das O dort hingekommen ist  
hi


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hi.

@ Doogie:
Wieso sollte er denn nicht überleben?

---------------------------------------

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir letztes Jahr 4 solche Kois gekauft. Sie sind jetzt ca. 20 cm groß und den gehts wunderbar (hatte auch nie Probleme). Ich kann also auf keinen Fall sagen nur weil sie so billig sind taugen sie nichts!

Ich wollte auch nur mal wissen was andere dazu sagen. Hab schon oft Leute gehört die sagten 
"lass bloß die Finger von solchem Billigzeug, die sind minderwertig" (sowas in der Art).

Ich hab auch schon oft gelesen das die super teuren Kois aus Japan empfindlicher sind als die billigen und das man sie nicht im Teich überwintern kann. 
Stimmt das eigentlich?

---------------------------------------

@ rweier:
Das tut mir auch leid. Gerade von so einem Händler (Spezialist) erwartet man ja das die Fische gesund sind.

Ich Kauf mir auch Fische weil sie mir gefallen und nicht weil sie teuer sind.

---------------------------------------

Hab noch ne Frage. Wie nennt man einen komplett schwarzen Koi?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

generell würde ich sagen, daß ganz junge Koi anfälliger sind als einjährige oder zweijährige, schon etwas stabilere Vertreter ihrer Rasse.
Hinzukommt das Risiko, daß in Baumärkten die Hälterungsbedingungen in der Regel suboptimal sind was zusätzlichen Stress verursacht und die Fische anfälliger macht.

Wenn man aber überzeugt ist, daß es den Fischen gut geht und sie auch in ein stressfreies Umfeld daheim eingliedern kann, und einem der Koi wirklich gefällt (denn DAS ist der eigentliche Kaufgrund!!!) dann bin ich der letzte der sich querlegen wird...
wie gesagt: meine leben auch noch!
Aber, ich hab auch schon mal koi gesehen, die in der Zoohandlung(!) Rückwärtssalti im Wasser geschlagen haben und den Kunden ist erzählt worden, daß die sich nur erst an die Wassertemperatur gewähnen müssen... komischerweise war am nächsten Tag das Becken leer...
---
ganz schwarze Koi sind Karasugoi

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

@Beelzebub und  Doogie,

schaut doch mal diesen thread an und das Bild im letzten Artikel ist mein aktueller schwarzer Koi.

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=437


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

hi roland!
viel mehr als ich damals gesagthabe kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen, erkenn immer noch nicht mehr ;-)

man müsste den Fisch halt von allen seiten sehen können... Karasugoi sind oben komplett schwarz, aber mit hellerem Bauch

Magoi sind zB dunkel (nicht tiefschwarz), dafür am ganzen Körper Einheitlich

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Also meiner ist komplett tief schwarz, sowohl auf dem Rücken als auch am Bauch und den Seiten.


So wie der.







Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Ich bin Neuling und habe im letzten Monat insgesamt 6 Baby-Kois dieser Größe (8 - 10 cm zu je 3,50 Euro) gekauft. Einer der letzten (vom 16.06.) hat irgendeinen __ Parasiten eingeschleppt und einen der älteren angesteckt (die beiden springen manchmal nach der Fütterung 3-4 Mal aus dem Wasser, keine Parsiten äußerlich erkennbar), ein dritter ist blind (siehe anderes Posting) und ein vierter scheint eine leichte Deformation der Wirbelsäule zu haben (sicher bin ich nicht, aber er schwimmt sehr träge, ist benachteiligt, vielleicht aber auch eine andere Krankheit).

Für morgen ist ein Tierarztbesuch angesetzt (mal sehen, ob ich alle Problemfälle herausgefangen kriege), aber die Bilanz von 3 kranken/behinderten Kois (wobei diese vielleicht von einem erfahreneneren Käufer erkannt worden wären?) zu 3 gesunden (wovon einer sich angesteckt hat) ist ziemlich traurig. Der Kaufpreis von 3,50 Euro pro Koi war zwar gering, aber ich hänge schon an jedem einzelnen und mal sehen, welchen Kois der Tierarzt (und spätestens jetzt wird der billige Koi teuer) überhaupt helfen kann.

Aus Erfahrung wird man klug: Künftig Quarantäne, denn gefallen tun mir die putzigen, munteren kleinen Flitzer dieser Größe immer noch.

Geläuterte Grüße
Diana, Fischteich-Anfängerin


----------

